# وسط عيد الميلاد



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

وسط عيد الميلاد







يارب, في وسط التحضيرات للعيد والاحتفال,

ساعدني ان لا انسى- انه عيد ميلادك.

 اريد ان تفيض محبتك,

 فرحك وسلامك في قلبي في هذه الايام المليئه بالمشاغل, والحماس والنشاط.

 دعني لا اعطي مكاناً للعالم لكي لا يسرق مني المعنى الحقيقي لعيد الميلاد.

 ساعدني ان اخذ وقت لاعبدك وامجدك, ملك السلام, باسم يسوع, امين.


----------



## JOJE (30 ديسمبر 2009)

صلاه جميله
 اوي ياكليموووووو
 بجد ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعب محبتك خير
 وتكون سنه سعيده عليك
 وعلي الناس كلها


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*أميــــــــــــــــــــــن




 

​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> وسط عيد الميلاد
> 
> 
> 
> ...








_أمـــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن


ياريت نفرح فرحة عيد ميلاد الرب يسوع , مش الفسح ولا اللبس

صلاه جميييييييييييلة اوووووووووووووووووووى يا كليمو ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## Mary Gergees (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*​*ساعدني ان لا انسى- انه عيد ميلادك.

اريد ان تفيض محبتك,

فرحك وسلامك في قلبي في هذه الايام المليئه بالمشاغل, والحماس والنشاط.

دعني لا اعطي مكاناً للعالم لكي لا يسرق مني المعنى الحقيقي لعيد الميلاد.

ساعدني ان اخذ وقت لاعبدك وامجدك, ملك السلام, باسم يسوع, امين.

جميله اوووووووى كليمو تسلم ايدك بجد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

دعني لا اعطي مكاناً للعالم لكي لا يسرق مني المعنى الحقيقي لعيد الميلاد.​
*صلاة حلوة بجد*
*ثانكس كليمووو*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (31 ديسمبر 2009)

> ساعدني ان لا انسى- انه عيد ميلادك.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



صـــــــــــلاة رائعـــــــــــــــــــة.


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*joje

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة

*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيب
*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*اكليل الشوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة
*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*ماري

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة
*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*جوجو انجليك..

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة
*


----------



## اني بل (4 يناير 2010)

آمين يارب ساعدنا حتى دائما " ما ننشغل عنك وتكون انت الكل في الكل في حياتنا فما بدونك لا نستطيع ان نعمل شئ أنت كل حياتنا وحبنا للأبد وربنا يبارك هذه السنة عليك كليمو ويحق لك جل أمانيك وشهوة قلبك ​


----------



## اني بل (4 يناير 2010)

آمين يارب ساعدنا حتى دائما " ما ننشغل عنك وتكون انت الكل في الكل في حياتنا فبدونك لا نستطيع ان نعمل شئ، أنت كل حياتنا وحبنا للأبد ،وربنا يبارك هذه السنة عليك كليمو ويحقق لك جل أمانيك وشهوة قلبك


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2010)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2010)

*jojo_angelic

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2010)

Joyful Song

ويحقق كل امنياتك ا

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## fight the devil (7 يناير 2010)

آمين

صلاه جميله اخي كليمو

كل عام وانت بخير وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2010)

fight the devil

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------

